# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  discs keep coming of my sander

## jiggy

I have a Bosch random orbital sander, the hook and loop stick on style, having problems with the disc flying off. this results in the pad of the sander rubbing against the timber surface which in turn wears away the pad. I replaced the pad recently but the same thing is happening again. I am using Bosch discs and have tried reducing the speed . Is there anything that can raise the grip or any other ideas ?

----------


## watson

I reckon you've done in another pad.
Any grit or sawdust on the pad basically buggers them over a very short period of time.

----------


## China

I had the same trouble with  the ones with holes for dust extraction, started using the plain ones and they stay on, they don't extact the dust
but that does not bother me

----------


## johnc

With the ROS sander face plates you only have to leave the bare face spinning on something for a very short time to ruin them. If you have had a disc either come off or lost pieces of a disc through wear that can be enough to do the damage.

----------


## GraGra

I have had the same problem with these velcro sander pads.
A very helpful guy at BXXXXngs suggested I buy an adhesive replacement disc for angle grinders, and cut it to size.
I have a Ryobi 115mm orbital.
The hardest part of the operation was removing the old velcro from the sanding pad.
My sander now works like a dream and has'nt let go yet, no dust extraction but that doesnt worry me 
G

----------


## jiggy

Cheers GraGra , bought one of those disc converter pads,the very helpful man who actually seemed to know what he was talking about advised me to cut it a little bit smaller than the pad , so that the edges do not tear and raise. It  seems to grip really well,  time will tell

----------

